
Vela 1979 event was Israel's treaty-violating nuclear weapons test - SiempreViernes
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/09/22/blast-from-the-past-vela-satellite-israel-nuclear-double-flash-1979-ptbt-south-atlantic-south-africa/
======
altmind
Submitted 2 days ago. Linked wikipedia article gives more doubt on what
happened and who was responsible

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21039013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21039013)

~~~
SiempreViernes
No, this article is not the wikipedia article: it is a in-depth report that
summarizes, among other things, recent open source analysis of previously
classified data.

It leaves no real space for reasonable doubt as to the nature of event.

------
astrodust
"even" -> "event".

~~~
tlb
Fixed, thanks.

------
happytoexplain
I had a hard time parsing the title. I suggest "treaty-violating".

~~~
tlb
Edited, thanks.

------
maayank
EDIT: I was wrong. As a reply to this comment mentions, the article mentions
another treaty that Israel ratified in 1964.

Original: Flagged for editorialized (and wrong at that) title. Israel never
signed the Non-Proliferation Treaty, as mentioned in the article linked.

~~~
tlb
The article mentions that it violated the 1963 Partial Test Ban Treaty, which
Israel had signed.

~~~
maayank
Seems like you're correct. I unflagged.

